# Great places to charter?



## preservedkillick (Feb 7, 2008)

I've just come back from 16 days on a boat in the BVI. What a fantastic place to sail. Good weather, lots of places to explore, nothing too far from anything. 

Anywhere else in the world as good for chartering? I'd prefer warm water. How is the MED or Bahamas? 

Thanks!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

St Vincent down to Grenada is as good if not better although the sailing can be a little more challenging. 

A one way deal from SVG to Grenada is a good choice.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than the Whitsunday Islands, NQ, Australia.

Bareboats Whitsundays, Cumberland Charter Yachts, Airlie Beach, Whitsundays, Australia
Whitsunday Rent A Yacht :: Yacht Charter Whitsundays - Bareboat Whitsundays
Whitsunday Escape

just to list a few..


----------

